# Indecision...



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can cost you a nice buck.

I'd never seen this particular 8-point before and he comes walking up at 6:30pm yesterday evening. He was about 16" inside, super tall tines and taller brow tines than most deer in our area. I put my hand on my bow and thought well if I stick him I'm done with big deer for this season and there's a nice 12 and a cool looking 10 with a kicker off of his G-3 that I'm hoping to get a shot at. 

Then the buck turns and I really see the mass in his main beams and I'm thinking oh what the heck, he's a big 8 and I've never shot a big 8 on my property before.

So I get my bow out of the bow stand, hook up with my release and he turns his back on me. Then he does an about face and walks straight to my blind and stops about 6 feet from me staring at something behind me, not nervous at all. Then he turns to his left, my right, and starts walking so I move to shoot through that window, start my draw and he just leaves lol. Doesn't run, doesn't get nervous just walks off. I stood up in my popup and looked through the top of a closed window and watched him just sashay through the bottom towards the river.

I sort of chuckled then thought that my son is going to love this video and in fact wanted to watch it myself right then.

I'd forgotten to turn my camera on.



I love bow hunting.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Smelled your breath... LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

That's what's it's all about! The experiences not the kills measure life. This morning I saw a bobcat catch a rabbit. How many times you seen that!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Classic. good story


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

A ture bowhunting experience. Still, you are still hunting, so life is good. You have the target deer, plus a new one that may come back at any time.

One thing I have learned the hard way in this type of situation, make up your
*%$#@ mind before you draw your bow. The last thing is to be second guessing while trying to concentrate on making a good shot. 

Best of luck my friend the rest of the season.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like you won to me!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The experiences not the kills measure life.


Exactly. And with bow hunting it's so much more because you're so close to your target and you see so much more.



> Still, you are still hunting, so life is good.


Yes it is. 

TH


----------



## RMS-3 (May 12, 2013)

Good story that you will be telling for a lifetime. That is the thrill of bow hunting, getting that close to an animal in the wild gets your adrenaline pumping every time.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That's one of them 'thangs' that make you go back, another deer saved by a trail cam....WW


----------

